# The Stephens Haunted Halloween 2012



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Here are a few pics from my Home haunt this year


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Amd some more.


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Can you view these ok? I am having trouble.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Looks like you all had a great time!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

very nice, I like the use of the creepy cloth, looks fantastic


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The pictures are gorgeous. Lots of detail, and I especially like the shelves and organ shots.

Speaking of shots, what's in that shot glass?


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

RoxyBlue said:


> The pictures are gorgeous. Lots of detail, and I especially like the shelves and organ shots.
> 
> Speaking of shots, what's in that shot glass?


that shot is called a "brain hemorage". It's peach schnapps with a teaspoon drop of Bailey's and a dash of grenadine. If done right, it looks like a brain hemorage:jol:.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I love that green skull and now I think I need a "brain hemorage"!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks fantastic! Very rich in detail and color. Nice job!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks wickedly good! Nice colors and ambience. Cheers!


----------

